# The Brotherhood of Khaine



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Woo-hoo! a Fantasy RP. My first RP so sorry if it is rubbish. Maybe it will encourage more Fantasy RPs. 200th thread on the RP forum!

_Under the vast Blackspine Mountains which loom over surrounding area with impending doom there is one tightly knit brotherhood, a brotherhood of assassins. They call themselves the 'Brotherhood of Khaine', Khaine's chosen few. They are mercenaries, assassins; there is nothing they won't do for money or souls, even assassinating the Emperor of the Empire. They have had many requests in their life, ranging from killing pets to leading authorities and respected knights. They strike fast and hard under the cover of darkness, like a coiled viper. They share some of the deadliest fighting secrets, so secret and deadly that if you were to see, or even hear whisper, of the technique you would be dead before the next dawn. Leading scholars debate the existance, some afraid, some wanting them to stop. Either way, they exist, and they will keep harvesting souls for the Bloody-Handed God, Kaela Mensha Khaine._
__________

In this RP you will be playing as one of the *dark elf* assassins, who are limited to 12 (including me) on a first-come-first-served basis. You will be taking jobs and working together in groups of about 3. This could be an action packed RP so better grab it while you can. Please post your information like the example below.
__________

*Name:* Kalhatrii Druhachtri

*Age:* 378

*Gender:* Male

*Background:* Kalhatrii was born an assassin, raised by two renowned assassins. They both died when they were caught by some Wood Elf waywatchers, and so has a hate for Wood Elves. He was raised alone, suffering the harsh conditions of the Blackspine Mountains himself, with no food, clothes or shelter. After years of wandering he took refuge in a cave he stumbled across chasing a Dark Pegasus for food. He became strong enough to raid those foolish enough to pass through those wicked mountains, even robbing his own kindred. He found others that would join him and so became the Brotherhood of Khaine, the 12 chosen ones. 

*Appearance:* Kalhatrii has a scar down the left side of his face, running from brow to jaw. He wears the robes of a waywatcher dyed black, with the previous owner's skull attached to show his feelings for the waywatchers. His eyes are a cruel purple, showing the maelstrom of hate and wickedness inside him. He wears a smooth metal mask with eye holes, decorated with a cruel mouth.

*Weapons:* Kalhatrii carries two vile, jagged blades that form a perfect cross across his back and glow red when they feel blood. He has many poison-dipped needles in a pouch on his side for ranged combat. He also has a heavy metal ball and chain that he can use for both close combat and ranged.
__________

So that's it, hopefully we will get some fun out of this.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Azeiv

Age: 257

Sex: Male

Background: Azeiv was born a noble but quicky grew bored in the life as a noble and left to seek more interesting adventures, and hope fully many enemys to kill. After a few years of rowing around and killing he meet Kalhatrii and joined the assassin brotherhood.

Appearance: He has most of his face covered behind a black scarf, the only thing you can see is his cold blue eyes. Most of the time he has a hood helping to cover his face.

Weapons. A repeater crossbow and a short sword.

(Sorry if there are many spelling errors)


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Brotherhood of Khaine, Flerden.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sounds fun, i've always liked assassins lol im not a fantasy buff so tell me if this ok hawk

Name: Eliphas (hehehe)

Age: Uknown

Sex: Male

Backround: Eliphas's history is unknown to most save Kalhatrii who he trusts greatly. What little the brotherhood does know is that he is very strange for a Dark Elf in that not even they can hear his footsteps, it is like he glides across the ground his every movement silent. What they don't know is that years ago he was curse with vampirism and became one of them, their thirst for blood coursing through his veins. Over the years he hunted down the one who had cursed him and killed him and those with him and fled into the Blackspine Mountains where he made his home and plagued those around him.

It was not soon after that he and Kalhatrii had first met while he was out hunting for food. It turned out they both had the same target in mind and had worked together to bring him down, in return for aiding Kalhatrii he was allowed the blood of the fallen and it was then that Kalhatrii had told him of the brotherhood. Finally he would have a purpose in his life, so he eagerly accepted. He has been known to play sadistic games with his targets and mess with their minds before attacking and draining them of their blood and leaving a small pool for Khaine. he specializes in stealth and being unseen

Appearance: tall with long black hair that goes all the way down his back to his waist. His eyes are a blood red and he has beautiful regal features, his white skin accentuating his teeth. He has sharpened his nails to be like needlepoints and often uses them as weapons other then the blacksword he carries around. He wears long black and deep blue robes and when on a mission he wears tight black leather armor and a cowl that covers his face.

Personality: mostly quiet when around the others of the brotherhood and keeps to himself because even they are wary of him. when on missions his mind is let loose and he plays sickening games often killing at random to scare the populace so he can get to his target that much easier. very very sadistic and egotistical

Weapons and armor: black leather armor, black and deep blue robes, a black iron sword, a ruby ring and necklace he always wears.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the brotherhood, BlackApostleVilhelm. There are now 9 spaces left. Grab 'em while you can.

Teams will be decided on 2d6, details coming later.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

awesome, my character was a night lords marine from an old Rp but i just switched some bits to make him fantasy, he will live up to his old habits for those who know of him hehehe


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Hope you find this acceptable Shadow Hawk[

*Name:* Irrad Markcarver
*Age:* 417
*Gender:* Male

*Appearence:* Tall, gaunt, and pale as any of his kind; Irrad has a scar carved into the flesh of his chest, a symbol given to him upon receiving his Draich and becoming an executioner. Irrad has blazing orange eyes that seem to exude a cold hatred, his head bears shoulder length hair bound into a single tail.

*Personality:* Cold, manipulative, often uncaring and fatalistic

*Background:* Born in Har Ganeth, the city of executioners, Irrad was borne into a family divided. For generations Irrad's family had been divided between the followers of Tullaris and the executioners and Hellebron and the witch elves. For Irrad there was joining his family struggle, or the release brought forth by death; with his options set before him with no choice, Irrad lived a life of hatred. As an executioner, Irrad was taught quick methods of killing, unsubtle and brutal methods of no style. For Irad this was not enough, he wanted better killing methods, to inflict the maximum pain on a target and see the horror creep into them. Eventually he would have a chance to release his hatred, slaying a fellow executioner and making it look like he had died as well.

For one hundred years, Irrad wandered, killing for hire, at first little more than a thug but over time with more grace and finesse. Irrad was eventually found by Kalhatrii Druhachtri and given the chance at a life not open to him originally.

*Weapons:* A two handed Draich sword strapped to his back, a short blade strapped to his thigh, and a hatchet and small repeater crossbow strapped to his waste.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Brotherhood Darkreever.

8 spaces left


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I will join this, I shall get my character up ASAP though to be honest I know nothing about Dark Elvesk:


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Name: Dekanda Loruan

Age: 184

Gender: Male

Appearance: Small, lithe and thin, always has a scowl on his face. has short black hair so in battle it is out of his face, has a scar from his left ear to his left corner of his mouth, reseived from a high elf noble in the midst of a battle, has thoughtful black eyes 

Personality: Quiet and reserved, only voices his opinions when he thinks they will matter or when he is asked, when he assassinates his targets, its is with stealth and skill, often just before a battle, when the commanders are planning out their battle plans the commander just falls dead with an iron dart in his back or his leg. Dekenda doesnt play games with his kills, he makes it fast and deadly 

Backround: born in the midst of a campaign by the dark elves to wipe out the high elves, he was left in the wild because the mother didnt want him. he grew up looked after by a family of wolves and when he grew old enough he left to find his mother. When he found her, he killed her for leaving him and took her blade and her shield, and set off into the wilderness where he met Kalhatrii

Weapons and Clothing: He wears a Black and Grey cloak into battle, under it is the gleam of black steel armour with gold trims suggesting he comes from a rich family. his blade is a long thin blade made of dwarf steel, it is enchanted so when enemies look at it they start admiring it and forget what they are doing, his shield is taken from his mother and is made of dwarf steel covered in black leather, with a spike coming out of the middle, he is also armed with steel darts coated in poison taken from a hydras veins.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Khaine welcomes you with a bloody heart, Fumble Tumble.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, signup is so slow.

Come on people, join the dark side.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It happens sometimes; though keep in mind your doing a fantasy RP on a board that is largely more 40k oriented. Adding to that the RP revolves around Dark Elves, which many members may not know to much on.


I mean before I even dared to make a character I had to do a little research and work so that I didn't come up with something bad or half assed.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm gonna start with one more character.
Sign-up is sooooooo slow.
Come on guys/girls
Especially you DA. 
:threaten:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill join:

Name: Kalidel Manbane

Age: 211

Gender: Male

Apperance: Tall, thin with pure black eyes, has a scar running from down his right eye.

Personality: Despises Men and has been known to miss targets just to slake his thirst for man blood, cruel, fanatical and arrogant.
Also he somtimes disobeys orders which has landed him in trouble with Kalhatrii in the past.

Backround: Khalidel was cursed at a young age by a Changer of ways giving him his trade mark black eyes and his irational hatred of men, before becoming an assassin he was a Shade untill one day when he was ment to be scouting the area for an advancing High Elf army he found an Empire nobel traveling through the area and decided to abanden his assignment and have some fun.
As a result the army he was with were slaughtered when the high elves ambushed them, he was sentanced to death but escaped and fled to the mountains where he met Kalhatrii who taught him the ways of the assassin.

Weapons: Khalidel carries duel Katanas, two one handed repeater crossbows, poisened throwing knives and smoke bombs.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Khaine accepts...
Time to start the action thread but the recruitment thread is still open.
It should be up by monday but I am quite busy.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Name: Kankazron

Age: 184

Apperance: Long Black Hair with a small scar above his eye, from when he was sword-fighting. Tall, with peircing black eyes and showing no emotion

Backrond: Not much is known of Kankazron, but what is known about them is this: He was rasied in a home where a stict, almost samerai-style life was in order. He was trained as an angel of death, and lives up to that. He was last known destroying the town he lived in as he and his father fought to the death, katana's slashing through the fog. So, he has come to this assassin filled area, hoping to find a team to work with

Weapons: Duel Katanus, a death-screamer longbow, and Hybasia, his overpowered, steel longsword that screams death, when he is needed to cut through the toughest of foe's


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like you still haven't hit the limit on this RP yet, and since the main forum I go to for RPing has kinda been dead for months, I'm itching for RP action. Here's a quick character: 

Name: Erelezen Uraithen

Age: 242

Gender: Male

Apperance: Erelezen seems like an atypical assassin, being rather large for an elf. Despite this, he manages to be quite graceful, and hit with a strength elves often can't match. He has black hair, which he prefers to draw back into a ponytail, but will work into other styles if necessary to disguise himself. He also prefers to wear black clothing, usually a robe, or black cloak. Underneath the folds of these, he will keep his weapons. He is not concerned about the great-sword on his back, as he believes that enemies will mistake him for just another lordling, instead of an assassin.

Personality: Erelezen is soft-spoken, with a voice that doesn't match his large stature at all. He tends to speak in short sentences, making his point in few words. During a conversation, he often pauses to collect his thoughts. During assassinations, he prefers to hunt other elves, as their senses allow him some semblance of competition. He is particularly cruel when he feels he has the chance to be, but restrains himself when the odds aren't as much in his favour. He prefers challenging missions.

Backround: Erelezen was the displaced son of a noble, who, after being disgraced, took his only child to the temple of Khaine as one last sacrifice. Assassins killed him before he could kill his son however, and Erelezen was raised by the assassins of the Brotherhood. His background as a son of a noble means little to him, and he hasn't even asked what his family name means.

Weapons: A Repeater Crossbow he favors, with finetuned sights and poisoned bolts. He also has a great-sword from his father, which he takes when he expects to fight heavily armoured opponents, and two daggers, which he uses with his poisons.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

You are both welcomed brothers.
I'll definatley have to get the Action RP up now, give it 1 or two days. I've got to do quite a bit.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you. Feel free to tell me how good or bad my character is, I won't get angry. And with that, I'm looking forward to starting this thing.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got the 'teams' sorted out, but one team only has 2.
For those who didn't know, all the characters can interact but basically you are sent on a mission as a team. Sometimes I might nominate people for a single, easier task and others might require two teams.
It might not sound great now, but once it is put into practice it should work fairly well.

Since you asked Masked Jackal, I'll give you my opinion on your character. I think Erelezen could be interesting .It should be good to see him develop over the RP, he could be a one to watch...


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, the teams idea sounds good, should also make it easier if someone has to be absent because of RL issues. And thanks, I'll try to live up to your expectations. 

I'm usually on a goodly portion of the day, or gone until 6-8ish (Friends, Warhammer, etc.). I'm usually in the mood to at least get a basic post in, so you probably can keep me going most of the time.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

The Action thread is up but signup is still open. 4 places left.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

I am always on, unless I am working on one project or another....................


----------



## Templar Bones (Jan 12, 2010)

I would like to add another body to your party, though I'm new to the fantasy realm.

Name: Grub

Age: 118

Appearance: Short for a dark elf Grub stands only five foot nine. His gaunt, wiry frame gives the impression he's almost malnourished. Upon his chest he wears a leather armor hauberk the color of cherry-wood. A tattered black cloak hangs from his neck just large enough to conceal his scrawny hide in the shadows. Dark blue eyes peer curiously from beneath a mop of tan hair that always seems in disarray.

Background: Having been an orphan most of his adolescent life, Grub learned hard and fast to care for himself. Moving from town to town he rarely stayed in one area for any great length of time. Once people began to recognize him or the local authorities got wind of his petty thieving it was onto greener pastures. During years of fighting off rival beggars or gangs of boys his age his fighting and stealth skills were tempered with dirty tactics and his will to survive. One eve while spotting marks at a local tavern he happened upon what appeared to be a lone drunkard in a back alley. Being the over-confident scrapper he was he attempted to relieve the drunkard of his coin purse only to find the victim wasn't nearly so helpless at all. As it turns out this mark was a member of the Brotherhood of Khaine, waiting for a contact. 

Though the brothers first instinct was to lop off the boys hands he refrained and instead bore him back to Kalhatrii where he spent months performing menial tasks and passing trials beset him by the members. Still the youngest of all the assassins Grub eagerly absorbs all the different techniques utilized by the various brothers.

Weapons: Grub wields two silver daggers and a bandalero of throwing knives. He is adept at trap making, mis-direction, and pickpocketing.

Posted this 5 days ago, I'm assuming this thread is dead/near dead... I'll go ahead and back out now.


----------

